# Colubrids > Hognose >  A helping hand

## Stewart_Reptiles

Not easy to take pictures of some of those worms that hatched yesterday but I had a helping hand  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :sploosh:

----------

_baldegale_ (05-15-2019),Bodie (05-15-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-15-2019),cincy (05-16-2019),Craiga 01453 (05-15-2019),_Dianne_ (05-16-2019),dr del (05-15-2019),fadingdaylight (05-15-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-16-2019),_hilabeans_ (05-15-2019),_MissterDog_ (05-15-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-15-2019),_rlditmars_ (05-15-2019),TechnoCheese (05-15-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh wow, amazing noodles!   :Sweeet:   Your helper seems a little stiff (camera-shy?) though, lol...

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

That super conda is amazing!! I want a hog one day soon

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

If u ever need a hand playing with these beautiful babies, Ill help you any time. Lol

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great colours on them. Little hoggies 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

That one on top is incredible!!!

What morphs?

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> That one on top is incredible!!!
> 
> What morphs?


You should see his brother  :Very Happy:

----------


## Craiga 01453

> You should see his brother


Ok....lets see....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Ok....lets see....


You know how hard it is to take pic of those  :Confused: 

Luckily while it did not workout earlier this time around it did.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2019),_Dianne_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Seems to be blushing...what on earth did you say to him?   :ROFL:   Very pretty fellow...

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> You know how hard it is to take pic of those 
> 
> Luckily while it did not workout earlier this time around it did.



Hahahahaha, i can imagine!!

So worth it though!!! He surely doesn't disappoint!!

Thanks Deb!!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

These are gorgeous Deb.  Congratulations!

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-15-2019)

----------


## alittleFREE

That first one is amazing. Superconda? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> That first one is amazing. Superconda? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct Super Conda Poss Het Albino

----------

_alittleFREE_ (05-16-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

You have some very beautiful hognoses.  :Smile:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (05-16-2019)

----------

